# Camión Tesla se ríe de los camiones diésel



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2017)

*El Tesla Semi se ríe de los camiones diésel:

Hasta 800 km de autonomía

0-100 km/h en 5 segundos*

*Publicación: 17 Noviembre 2017*​
​

Esta madrugada ha sido el día en el que Tesla ha hecho su mayor ofensiva de los últimos meses al desvelar, por fin, su camión de transporte. Es el Tesla Semi y se presenta como una cabeza tractora para recorridos medios y largos con una aerodinámica nunca antes vista en el mundo de los grandes camiones.

Autonomías de hasta 800 km sin emitir un solo gramo de CO₂, un habitáculo revolucionario y unas prestaciones que hacen llorar a los camiones tradicionales son las cartas de presentación del Tesla más grande de la historia, llegado para escribir sus propias páginas en la biografía del transporte.
Tesla Semi, el trailer 100% eléctrico del futuro Su carrocería extremadamente futurista está tan obsesionada por la eficiencia frente al viento que Tesla anuncia un coeficiente aerodinámico que rivaliza con el mismísimo Bugatti Chiron (0,36 Cx contra 0,35 del superdeportivo). Las líneas limpias e incluso anodinas de su carrocería se traducen en menos energía para vencer el avance.

Salvo los pasos de rueda delanteros que se prolongan hacia atrás no hay mucho más que contar de una carrocería sin apenas formas, en la que las llantas delanteras incorporan tapacubos aerodinámicos y las traseras quedan totalmente ocultas bajo un carenado completo. Tesla afirma que el resultado es 1,25 kWh de consumo por cada kilómetro recorrido.

En el interior nos encontramos una disposición que también es única en el mundo de los tractocamiones, ubicando al conductor en posición central (sí, como en el McLaren F1). El habitáculo parece más estrecho de lo habitual y la tecnología estará muy presente en él. Para empezar carece de retrovisores tradicionales y en su lugar se emplean sendas pantallas de 15 pulgadas a cada lado del volante.

En estas pantallas también se mostrará la información del viaje y la configuración de la electrónica, además de funcionalidades marca de la casa como el Autopilot en versión camión de gran tonelaje con el que la firma californiana confía en hacer más llevadero el trabajo de los camioneros y, además, reducir el número de accidentes en carretera e incrementar la eficiencia del transporte.
Un camión eléctrico con prestaciones de deportivo Lo más prometedor de todo el Semi es la forma en la que Tesla quiere competir contra otras apuestas de la talla del Nikola One o el Toyota "Project Portal": una mecánica 100% eléctrica que supera las expetativas que teníamos inicialmente. 

Hasta ahora se especulaba con una autonomía que rondase los 500 km, pero las cifras se han superado con claridad. Tesla promete una autonomía de has 800 km según el ciclo de homologación EPA, con unas baterías que soportarán una carga rápida de 30 minutos para ofrecer 600 km. Habrá otra opción menos capaz, con una autonomía recortada a 480 km.

En esta ocasión no estamos hablando de un Tesla con tracción integral, ya que sus cuatro motores esta vez propulsan cada una de las ruedas traseras, es un 6x4. Gracias a ellos la cabeza tractora sin el remolque enganchado podría alcanzar 100 km/h en aproximadamente 5 segundos, y empleando unos 20 en alcanzar la misma velocidad con una carga de 36 toneladas. Su velocidad máxima es de 105 km/h.

En el caso del Semi no han anunciado cuál será su precio. Lo único que sí sabemos de momento es que la marca promete ahorros en costes de operación de hasta 200.000 dólares en dos años de trabajo y que su producción comenzará en 2019.


----------



## enbudle (Dic 6, 2017)

wow esto es simplemente increible. me imagino cuantos amperios consumira en la supercarga. en todo caso. fabuloso esto y ojala que todo salga bien para que pronto tambien piensen en otros mercados.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2017)

Si pero no.
Ahora hay cargadores de 120kW que ya me parecen un tanto absurdos
Están hablando de cargadores de los orden de MW y mi cabeza empieza a desvariar ya.
Voy a tener que volver a estudiar electrotecnia y redes de distribución porque hay cosas que no me encajan.


----------



## chclau (Dic 6, 2017)

Lei por ahi que para dar 600 millas el camión Tesla necesita baterias de 1200kWh.

Suponiendo que las baterías sean de 24V y la carga sea de 0 a tope en media hora, a grosso modo seria una corriente de carga de *100KA*.

Es mucho?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 6, 2017)

Hola, tengo entendido, que el arrays de baterías de Li-ion lo llevan a 250V. Filosofando un poco, creo con el tiempo, y no será fácil, las líneas de tensión sobretodo domiciliarias, posiblemente las lleven a un valor mayor de tensión. Ya que el consumo energético se ha incrementado de una forma inimaginable. Y en los próximos años...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2017)

La fiesta en turismos está ahora por los 400V y 400A
En camiones, pues absurdezes variadas.
Si hay que cargar a 1MW, pues se me hace complicado de entender.


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 24, 2018)

Elon Musk está sentando las bases del futuro.
Un futuro muy cercano.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 24, 2018)

Cualquier fabrica de 5000 metros cuadrados consume 1MW


----------



## covra (Abr 18, 2018)

Es una pena que la imagen sea una recreacion.. me gustaria verlo de verdad....


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

Hay bastantes vídeos reales en Youtube


----------



## covra (Abr 18, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay bastantes vídeos reales en Youtube


Wow, he flipado.... encima me he enredado a ver vídeos de camiones eléctricos   incluso Volvo asegura que sacara su camión en 2019


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

Para los descreídos, pueden pasar a comprar uno cuando quieran.



> *Vanguardia para llegar más lejos*
> El Bolt EV es el primer vehículo completamente eléctrico económico con un alcance de 238 millas con una misma carga† según EPA. Esto junto con algunas de las características tecnológicas más avanzadas, un estilo hermoso y mucho espacio. Ya llegó el Bolt EV y está listo para revolucionar el segmento de vehículos eléctricos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Empresa china fabricará en Salta buses eléctricos y baterías de litio


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Empresa china fabricará en Salta buses eléctricos y baterías de litio


----------



## peperc (May 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Empresa china fabricará en Salta buses eléctricos y baterías de litio



de 6v y 4 amper 
o mas chicas hacen falta en el mercado.

TODAS las luces de emergencia autonomas son una ( la inversa de postre comenstible ) mas que nada por sus baterias. .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 4, 2018

igual, hoy una bateria de auto , de marca, tipo prestolite o varta esta como 2500 mangos.... 
asi que las de auto electrico que se supone ( solo se supone) son de excelentisima calidad, costaran un huevo y medio ( de gallina ponedora de huevos de oro ) .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 4, 2018

futuro cercano :
1 ---  señora desesperada, se quedo en la ruta,.... buscando un enchufe....
2 --- señor deesesperado, por que le estan robando el auto  " TODO MENOS LAS BATERIAS !!!!! "  grita desesperado.

en fin... que se ven ga el futuro nomas, yo , por ahora, de auto nada, si le estoy echando un ojo a unas muñecas chinas bastante realistas.


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2018)

Me imagino que la autonomía del Tesla Semi será en llano. Aquí hay desniveles de 600 metros en solo 10 kilómetros. 36 Toneladas con estos desniveles requieren mucho Trabajo y Potencia continuada. Sobre todo si el firme tiene baches. ( Aunque recupere en las frenadas y en las bajadas ).

Como novedad, como exhibición, como reto comparativo o para coger fama la marca quizás...También habría que ver el coste comparativo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2018)

*La historia detrás de Voltu, la moto eléctrica que se fabricará en Posadas (Misiones)*


Passalacqua presenció pruebas del prototipo de moto eléctrica que se fabricará por primera vez en Misiones - MisionesOnline

La historia detrás de Voltu, la moto eléctrica que se fabricará en Posadas - MisionesOnline


----------



## Litry87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Que guay! No había leído esto y la verdad es que me he quedado impresionado. En mi empresa trabajamos mucho con soluciones para flotas de camiones y esto me interesa mucho. Yo creo que Tesla va a ser una auténtica revolución en el mundo del automóvil... veremos con que sorpresas vienen el próximo año.


----------

